# No comma in post count.



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 24, 2011)

Before there was a comma after 5 (5,311 - every 3 numbers as the _rule_ says). Now it's gone and it has seriously been bothering me. Could you guys change it back?

And while I'm at it, let me insert a shameless plug for Antoligy's 'merge PMs' suggestion? I would appreciate that, too. 
http://gbatemp.net/t...-conversations/


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 24, 2011)

I see a comma in your post count


----------



## hunter291 (Oct 24, 2011)

I see a comma in your post count


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 24, 2011)

You do?
I don't see a comma.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Oct 24, 2011)

I see no comma...but why exactly does it bother you so much? I mean, it's just a comma...and it's not like a comma is required in numbers, they just make really big numbers easier to read


----------



## Devin (Oct 24, 2011)

soulx said:


> You do?
> I don't see a comma.



I see a comma as well.


----------



## signz (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, I don't see a comma.. Maybe it got something to do with the 2 servers?


----------



## JasmineJewelThie (Oct 24, 2011)

I do not see a comma but I agree that GBAtemp should cater to everyone's desires. I wish that while signing into the temp that it also signs me into facebook, email, and registers me for any online raffles that are going on anywhere in the world. So GBAtemp get on the ball.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 24, 2011)

I posted this in the Shoutbox like forever ago.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't see a comma. I too would like it back.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

This is weird because I see comma's at times and at other times I dont :/
Wow this is actualy making me OCD outloud


----------



## kevan (Oct 24, 2011)

I see it ;P


----------



## hunter291 (Oct 24, 2011)

I see it, but whats so important about that comma ? oO Why do you even look at your postcount and care for the comma ? Can't you read numbers ?


----------



## AceWarhead (Oct 24, 2011)

JasmineJewelThief said:


> I do not see a comma but I agree that GBAtemp should cater to everyone's desires. I wish that while signing into the temp that it also signs me into facebook, email, and registers me for any online raffles that are going on anywhere in the world. So GBAtemp get on the ball.


I want it to sign in my eBay account and bid on all existing auctions.


----------



## Costello (Oct 24, 2011)

yeah, for some weird reason the new server doesn't put commas in numbers O.o
i'll see if i can fix it...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 24, 2011)

soulx said:


> Before there was a comma after 5 (5,311 - every 3 numbers as the _rule_ says). Now it's gone and it has seriously been bothering me. Could you guys change it back?
> 
> And while I'm at it, let me insert a shameless plug for Antoligy's 'merge PMs' suggestion? I would appreciate that, too.
> http://gbatemp.net/t...-conversations/


I was going to make a thread about this too.


----------



## Costello (Oct 24, 2011)

all good now, system locale set to en_US .


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 24, 2011)

Costello said:


> all good now, system locale set to en_US .


Thanks Costy!

Now about the merge PM suggestion.


----------



## Costello (Oct 24, 2011)

a bug fix and a complex new feature are two different things.


----------



## JasmineJewelThie (Oct 24, 2011)

Since the comma thing was resolved where do we stand on the auto-eBay sign in.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 24, 2011)

Before there was a comma after 5 (5,311 - every 3 numbers as the _rule_ says). Now it's gone and it has seriously been bothering me. Could you guys change it back?

And while I'm at it, let me insert a shameless plug for Antoligy's 'merge PMs' suggestion? I would appreciate that, too. 
http://gbatemp.net/t...-conversations/


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 24, 2011)

Costello said:


> a bug fix and a complex new feature are two different things.


;-----------;


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 24, 2011)

Great thread.

+1


----------



## Costello (Oct 24, 2011)

JasmineJewelThief said:


> Since the comma thing was resolved where do we stand on the auto-eBay sign in.


dunno about ebay but at least the facebook sign in is working  
you can export your status updates to facebook (when you post a status update on GBAtemp, it posts it on Facebook also)
or import your status updates from facebook (when posting a status update on Facebook, it posts it on GBAtemp also)


----------



## smile72 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for fixing the comma thing.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 24, 2011)

Costello said:


> JasmineJewelThief said:
> 
> 
> > Since the comma thing was resolved where do we stand on the auto-eBay sign in.
> ...


Add Twitter sign-ins and I'm happy.


----------



## JasmineJewelThie (Oct 24, 2011)

....oh and when is this damn site gonna make my coffee?


----------



## Costello (Oct 24, 2011)

soulx said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > JasmineJewelThief said:
> ...


that's around the corner.




JasmineJewelThief said:


> ....oh and when is this damn site gonna make my coffee?


if you look at the share links at the bottom...
nah j/k


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

Well since you can sign into facebook, can you connect the two profiles?


----------



## Costello (Oct 24, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Well since you can sign into facebook, can you connect the two profiles?


yes, you can. I dont know you normally do it, but I connected mine by sharing a link (clicking the facebook button at the bottom of a page).
I dont think thats the normal way to do it 

Also, I fixed the shoutbox.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 24, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Well since you can sign into facebook, can you connect the two profiles?



UserCP -> Manage Facebook


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 24, 2011)

JasmineJewelThief said:


> Since the comma thing was resolved where do we stand on the auto-eBay sign in.


PM me your username, password and credit card details and I'll make it happen


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 24, 2011)

tj_cool said:


> JasmineJewelThief said:
> 
> 
> > Since the comma thing was resolved where do we stand on the auto-eBay sign in.
> ...



I sent all of mine so that we could test out the system. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 24, 2011)

I liked it when we didn't have a comma.
That way, it would be easier to read 1337.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 25, 2011)

Costello said:


> Also, I fixed the shoutbox.


What needed fixing?


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 25, 2011)

Probably syncing between the servers


----------



## alidsl (Oct 25, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I fixed the shoutbox.
> ...


Alan John was allowed on it


----------

